# Nice! Thanks for black holing my thread!



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice to see that censorship is alive and well:wave:

Lol, I wonder who complained  :laugh:

Loser


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Yea, I wondered where it went...first it was there, then poof!

cheers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Probably hurt someone's feelings


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

What was it about?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What was it about?


LOL, Max...you need an alarm clock.

Edit:

but here's the cliftnotes version which has been edited to fit the time and space and to protect the innocent:

$hit happened,
you're out of line,
no you're out of line,
fu,
fu,
fu,
fu,
delete.

cheers.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ya that about somes it up


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What was it about?


Lol, just the usual. I'm mean, and Adam being Adam.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I would assume when theres talk of pulling out a .40 and leaving someone laying in there own blood, that would be their reason for black holeing it...

I just call that entertainment:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dowski12 said:


> I would assume when theres talk of pulling out a .40 and leaving someone laying in there own blood, that would be their reason for black holeing it...
> 
> I just call that entertainment:laugh:


Haha, true. Not my statement though (for the record).


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

.40 leaves a great hole but a .50 s&w not only leaves a bigger hole with more punch. but its just that much more fun...lol


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Dowski12 said:


> I would assume when theres talk of pulling out a .40 and leaving someone laying in there own blood, that would be their reason for black holing it...


Yeah, that seemed to be an issue.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Funny that they didn't apply their attention to the person that made the statement instead of policing my thread. The worst part, whoever did the deleting wasn't even adult enough to pm me about it. I would have cleaned up my posts if it was necessary. 

Best of luck with your vaginas gentlemen :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like there was some drama in the neighborhood!

Some :beer::beer::beer: to everyone involved!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn it I missed all the fun:banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Looks like there was some drama in the neighborhood!
> 
> Some :beer::beer::beer: to everyone involved!





PLAYED TT said:


> Damn it I missed all the fun:banghead:


Cliffs notes:

Someone tried to run me down in an intersection while walking to work. He made a move like he was gonna run me over, so I kicked his door. Well, his airbag went off. And of course the one person that always has be negative about things, told me he would hurt me if i did that to his car:facepalm: I lost it on him because I've had enough of his negative nancy vibe. It has run it's course. Then, I would imagine that cry baby went and cried to admin. Thread black holed, and no contact whatsoever from admin. Just a phantom disappearing thread. And at least one of my other posts in a separate thread also dissapeared. So.., that's that..

Big baby


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Wow. You're still crying? I didn't report anything to the moderators, but I'm sure you don't believe that. If I was going to, it would have been when you flipped your lid, but I didn't since I had hoped it would stay up as evidence of your tantrums. It's been like 72 hours, you've posted another thread about it, and you're still ranting and raving.......:screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Who asked you? Max and James wanted to know what happened. I told them. Piss off troll


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Who asked you? Max and James wanted to know what happened. I told them. Piss off troll


^^^Doesn't know what troll means. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> ^^^Doesn't know what troll means. :laugh:


Don't you have someone to criticize or something. Get a life.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So I'm a part of this one. Lets get it black holed tooeace:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm gone for a weekend and I miss this stuff? I think I just came up with a reality TV idea, "As the TT Forum Turns.." (copyright KDish, LLC).

Sorry if it hits anyone wrong. Trying to "lighten the air". Simple fact on the matter is, if I were to come close to hitting someone with a vehicle, I would expect them to do the same to my car. As the driver, if I were an adult about it, I would use logic to realize that I got what I deserved. 

In the same respect, I have been on the other side as well. Riding a motorcycle, in my lane and doing the speed limit. A vehicle started to come over. I honked, no response. I revved (full yoshimura exhaust.. was loud), no reaction. Never saw eyes even look in the mirror until I put my combat boot in the side of the vehicle. Then she stopped talking into her phone long enough to realize she was about to run me on the sidewalk.

I've always used this train of thought as a way of keeping me from really losing my mind at times: "Allowing someone else to alter your emotions is essentially giving them control over you and I don't know about you but nobody controls me but me."

Anyway, with all of the hate in the rest of the world, can't we all play nice with each other?! :heart::wave::beer::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

people can be a-holes that way. I was walking across the street with my wife, her brother and his 2 kids 2, and 4 years old. This bitch lady in a Porsche almost ran us over and we were crossing the street (it was at a 4 way stop sign intersection in a very, very low speed limit area). I punched that car good as it drove by. Was so pissed off, I should have kicked in her door.


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Cliffs notes:
> 
> Someone tried to run me down in an intersection while walking to work. He made a move like he was gonna run me over, so I kicked his door. Well, his airbag went off.


This is so [email protected]&%ing awesome. You kicked a car and made the airbag pop... like a BOSS!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

one of the guys i used to ride with would kick people's cars if they drive like *******s...

people need to be remided that they're driving like *******s... Job well done.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Neb said:


> people can be a-holes


haha..a lot of them are on this forum sadly
:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Krissrock said:


> one of the guys i used to ride with would kick people's cars if they drive like *******s...


Respect has to go both ways.

When I have bikes flying past me between lanes in dead stopped traffic or generally doing whatever the hell they want to do on the road- I don't go and rear end their back tire. I even try to get out of the way and they still ride like a bunch of clowns.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Next time they do that Doug you just need to open your door....if they survive they may learn their lesson. I give bikes plenty of room, but I agree that if those riders are going to drive dangerously they deserve what's coming to them. I've had bikes behind me on highway entrance ramp that fly around me and pass me as I'm merging. Sorry but I'm not going drive on the shoulder to avoid hitting them.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a bike behind me waiting to take the same turn. He was gonna try to squeeze into the intersection and shoot out in front of me. I turned to him, (now at my rear quarter panel) and said "dude! that's some dangerous sh|t!" He said, "I'm not trying to cut in front of you." I laughed and said "this isn't a line for beer! I don't care about that.. I just don't want killing a guy on my conscience". I stopped riding motorcycles after a year of working in the trauma center in Denver. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

RabbitTT said:


> This is so [email protected]&%ing awesome. You kicked a car and made the airbag pop... like a BOSS!


This kid has 7 post and he is posting like a BOSS :thumbup:

To get back on subject I would have kicked his car as well! As a pedestrian walking around near streets, you don't have any protection. You have to rely on other people that are driving cars/trucks not to be retarded and well thats hard these days. I'm glad your all right broskie :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going to try to get hit now so I can go for a record of 2 air bagz


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think this is going to catch on:laugh:

Guess I should start watching the news more often for when they report on the escallating number of "Kick and Runs"!!!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Looks like there was some drama in the neighborhood!
> 
> Some :beer::beer::beer: to everyone involved!


I see you're not in the 1.8t forum anymore
I can't say I blame you...cheers Max:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm going to try to get hit now so I can go for a record of 2 air bagz





Dowski12 said:


> I think this is going to catch on:laugh:
> 
> Guess I should start watching the news more often for when they report on the escallating number of "Kick and Runs"!!!


Serious cat says "don't do it". Or you might get your threads deleted for bafoonery. Or even shananiganism (yeah it's a word).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Dowski12 said:


> I think this is going to catch on:laugh:
> 
> Guess I should start watching the news more often for when they report on the escallating number of "Kick and Runs"!!!


lol


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

so someone ALMOST hits you...and you kick their door in and cause damage to personal property....then come to a public forum and rant about it. Mods did you a favor by deleting it.


----------



## Peff (Dec 12, 2012)

Imagine it looked kind of like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuj9tU5tAP4


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Guess you missed the part where he stepped on the gas with me in front of the car. If he would have done that to a cop he would have gotten shot. Kicking his door doesn't seem as extreme as putting a bullet in him. Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I should have shot him. People and cars can't occupy the crosswalk at the same time. Maybe I take my safety to seriously.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

poopie said:


> so someone ALMOST hits you...and you kick their door in and cause damage to personal property....then come to a public forum and rant about it. Mods did you a favor by deleting it.


If someone ALMOST kills or seriously injures me due to there own negligence n then proceeded to act like they are gona run me down AGAIN you can bet Im going to retaliate. Sorry Ive lost a friend to a driver who "just wasnt paying attention" and had countless close calls myself. Driving is a privelege and a responsibility and some ppl need to be reminded of that! Sometimes karma doesnt work fast enough.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I know in most states its the law to yield to pedestrians whether theyre in the crosswalk or not. Eric had he hit you you could have had a TT in every color with every option available :laugh:. But I do believe that I would have tried to avoid it as well 
Also had he tried to get away pulling a gun on him isnt necessarily a bad idea. I was with a friend and some crazy driver locked their brakes up in front of us. We rear ended the car...we both got out to see the damage. The driver got out looked at it and got back in his car and acted like he was about to drive away...well until he had a 1911 pointed at him. Then he waited for the cops with us:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Guess you missed the part where he stepped on the gas with me in front of the car. If he would have done that to a cop he would have gotten shot. Kicking his door doesn't seem as extreme as putting a bullet in him. Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I should have shot him. People and cars can't occupy the crosswalk at the same time. Maybe I take my safety to seriously.


Yeah what he did was aggressive and socially and morally wrong, however, he didn't strike you so legally he was what? Intimidating a pedestrian? There is no proof that you were harmed or injured.

If he was to somehow get your identity you would be guilty in court and paying for his auto repairs. Trust me, I've been there twice with good lawyers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So next time take the hit then aim for the windshield and stomp all over the hood and roof on your way off?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Yeah what he did was aggressive and socially and morally wrong, however, he didn't strike you so legally he was what? Intimidating a pedestrian? There is no proof that you were harmed or injured.
> 
> If he was to somehow get your identity you would be guilty in court and paying for his auto repairs. Trust me, I've been there twice with good lawyers.


Wow, someone with a sense of reason. This was all I was trying to say, but I'm a negative nancy. Not to mention, doing your part to keep insurance premiums up for everyone because I'm sure he filed a claim. Again, life is too short to carry around anger, much less let this go on for five days now about some guy that almost hit you. Last I checked, this isn't a place to vent about any and everything you feel like posting about.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Wow, someone with a sense of reason. This was all I was trying to say, but I'm a negative nancy. Not to mention, doing your part to keep insurance premiums up for everyone because I'm sure he filed a claim. Again, life is too short to carry around anger, much less let this go on for five days now about some guy that almost hit you. Last I checked, this isn't a place to vent about any and everything you feel like posting about.


Yeah, that was all you were trying to say. Right up until you insinuated that you would shoot me and leave me bleeding in the street..  That's what I had a problem with. Everyone has a right to their opinion and how they would have handled it. Being in the situation yourself might make you think differently. You seem to be a little too concerned with what myself and everyone else post. It really doesn't concern you. I don't read your threads/posts, do the same and you don't have to be bothered. :wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, that was all you were trying to say. Right up until you insinuated that you would shoot me and leave me bleeding in the street..  That's what I had a problem with. Everyone has a right to their opinion and how they would have handled it. Being in the situation yourself might make you think differently. You seem to be a little too concerned with what myself and everyone else post. It really doesn't concern you. I don't read your threads/posts, do the same and you don't have to be bothered. :wave:


It doesn't concern anyone here, yet here you are whining about it, STILL. The real point was you don't know who's door you're kicking in, and you were in the wrong in the eyes of the law, no matter how close he came to hitting you or how loud he rev'ed his engine, or how you think you were justified in handling it. If you can't handle people's opinions, don't openly post on a public forum. I'm not bothered at all, but you're the one who posted ANOTHER thread about this even though it has nothing to do with this forum.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> It doesn't concern anyone here, yet here you are whining about it, STILL. The real point was you don't know who's door you're kicking in, and you were in the wrong in the eyes of the law, no matter how close he came to hitting you or how loud he rev'ed his engine, or how you think you were justified in handling it. If you can't handle people's opinions, don't openly post on a public forum. I'm not bothered at all, but you're the one who posted ANOTHER thread about this even though it has nothing to do with this forum.


 Next time Ill just pull a stunt man move and take the impact. Bodily injury has to be better than hurting someones car. If defending my actions is whining, I guess im whining. You act like im cross posting on all the fourms.. this is the only thread on the topic. Sorry if it hurt your feelings. Seems like everything hurts your feelings these days. Sounds like someone needs a hug.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> Yeah what he did was aggressive and socially and morally wrong, however, he didn't strike you so legally he was what? Intimidating a pedestrian? There is no proof that you were harmed or injured.
> 
> If he was to somehow get your identity you would be guilty in court and paying for his auto repairs. Trust me, I've been there twice with good lawyers.


So by that thinking if I pull a gun on you, aim at your face shoot and miss it's no big deal because you didn't get hurt? (not that I even own a gun, I'm just trying to prove a point). 

I would get charged with attempted murder, assault with a weapon etc etc. The same could be said for trying to run over someone with your car. Just because they managed to jump out of the way in time of being killed or seriously hurt, doesn't excuse the illegality of the drivers' action.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Just because they managed to jump out of the way in time of being killed or seriously hurt, doesn't excuse the illegality of the drivers' action.


It also doesn't excuse retaliation damage to personal property. Also, I'm sure no one here EVER does anything illegal in a car.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

This argument is really petty.

But I am curious what type of car it was? Kicking the door making the airbag go off is a little scary...

Someone driving like that is being wreckless at the minimum. Glad you are okay as that is the most important thing.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> So by that thinking if I pull a gun on you, aim at your face shoot and miss it's no big deal because you didn't get hurt? (not that I even own a gun, I'm just trying to prove a point).
> 
> I would get charged with attempted murder, assault with a weapon etc etc. The same could be said for trying to run over someone with your car. Just because they managed to jump out of the way in time of being killed or seriously hurt, doesn't excuse the illegality of the drivers' action.


I don't think you're comparing apples to apples here. The driver didn't fire and miss, he pulled his theoretical gun out and threatened and did not follow through. I am not sure of gun control laws but I know "almost hitting someone" with a car or your fist is not illegal.

At the most reckless driving is a relatively minor ticket. Personal property damages will trump that charge though and Warranty would still be guilty and forced to pay.


I think my intention isn't to argue as much as to say- I've learned the hard way that damaging personal property in anger, even after you have been physically injured - you always pay for that property and plenty of legal fees and time off work to make it to said court dates. That's all.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been curious to what happened after the bag deployed... Did you book it or just stroll off?:laugh:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> Wow, someone with a sense of reason. This was all I was trying to say, but I'm a negative nancy. Not to mention, doing your part to keep insurance premiums up for everyone because I'm sure he filed a claim. Again, life is too short to carry around anger, much less let this go on for five days now about some guy that almost hit you. Last I checked, this isn't a place to vent about any and everything you feel like posting about.


You talk about not carrying around hate yet you said if that was your car that got kicked you'd have shot him. That's taking the high ground right? N you continue to post in his threads even though you don't like its content n have nothing but "holier than thou" crap to say. Take your own advice n just stop looking at n posting in his threads if you don't like what he has to say. 

I don't have a problem with you or anyone really on this site but god I swear sometimes you ppl fight over the stupidest crap. /rant


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> You talk about not carrying around hate yet you said if that was your car that got kicked you'd have shot him. That's taking the high ground right?


No, that's defending my person and property AFTER random guy at a light kicked it. If someone kicked your car while you're sitting at a light, you'd feel perfectly safe and able to reason with this person? :screwy: Carrying around hate is coming to a public forum to rant and vent for five days about ALMOST getting hit by a car. Guess what? That happens all over the US all day every day. I didn't realize this was Facebook.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have been curious to what happened after the bag deployed... Did you book it or just stroll off?:laugh:


 He acted like he was goin to get out of his car, then pealed out.


DougLoBue said:


> I don't think you're comparing apples to apples here. The driver didn't fire and miss, he pulled his theoretical gun out and threatened and did not follow through. I am not sure of gun control laws but I know "almost hitting someone" with a car or your fist is not illegal.
> At the most reckless driving is a relatively minor ticket. Personal property damages will trump that charge though and Warranty would still be guilty and forced to pay.
> I think my intention isn't to argue as much as to say- I've learned the hard way that damaging personal property in anger, even after you have been physically injured - you always pay for that property and plenty of legal fees and time off work to make it to said court dates. That's all.


I hear you Doug. And I can appreciate your opinion. If he hadnt acted like he was gonna run me over, I would have been happy with telling him he was an as$hole and move on. I kicked the door out of disgust, not anger. Yeah, if a cop were there I would probably have to pay for his door. Alhough, if A cop were there I wouldnt have kicked his door in. He would have gotten a reckless/careless driving ticket for bombing the crosswalk. It IS illegal for a driver to have their vehicle in the crosswalk while theres a person there. Im just glad I was paying attention. Yeah, I kicked his door.. He deserved it. If I had pulled that on someone, I would expect them to retaliate. eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Taken from Florida Statutes 
784.011 Assault.—
(1) An “assault” is an intentional, unlawful threat by word or act to do violence to the person of another, coupled with an apparent ability to do so, and doing some act which creates a well-founded fear in such other person that such violence is imminent.
(2) Whoever commits an assault shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.
History.—s. 5, Feb. 10, 1832; RS 2400; GS 3226; RGS 5059; CGL 7161; s. 1, ch. 70-88; s. 729, ch 71-136; s. 17, ch. 74-383; s. 7, ch. 75-298; s. 171, ch. 91-224.
Note.—Former s. 784.02.
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&URL=0700-0799/0784/0784.html
:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

776.012 Use of force in defense of person.—A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other’s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1) He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
(2) Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
History.—s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102; s. 2, ch. 2005-27.
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ml&StatuteYear=2012&Title=->2012->Chapter 776


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

776.032 Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.—
(1) A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer. As used in this subsection, the term “criminal prosecution” includes arresting, detaining in custody, and charging or prosecuting the defendant.
(2) A law enforcement agency may use standard procedures for investigating the use of force as described in subsection (1), but the agency may not arrest the person for using force unless it determines that there is probable cause that the force that was used was unlawful.
(3) The court shall award reasonable attorney’s fees, court costs, compensation for loss of income, and all expenses incurred by the defendant in defense of any civil action brought by a plaintiff if the court finds that the defendant is immune from prosecution as provided in subsection (1).
History.—s. 4, ch. 2005-27.
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0700-0799/0776/Sections/0776.032.html


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

776.08 Forcible felony.—“Forcible felony” means treason; murder; manslaughter; sexual battery; carjacking; home-invasion robbery; robbery; burglary; arson; kidnapping; aggravated assault; aggravated battery; aggravated stalking; aircraft piracy; unlawful throwing, placing, or discharging of a destructive device or bomb; and any other felony which involves the use or threat of physical force or violence against any individual.
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ing=&URL=0700-0799/0776/Sections/0776.08.html


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> 776.08 Forcible felony.—“Forcible felony” means treason..placing, or discharging of a destructive device or bomb; and any other felony which involves the use or threat of physical force....
> http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ing=&URL=0700-0799/0776/Sections/0776.08.html


So that's was the reason for one of my charges... I'm sure Colorado's felony charges are comparable.:laugh:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

20v master said:


> No, that's defending my person and property AFTER random guy at a light kicked it. If someone kicked your car while you're sitting at a light, you'd feel perfectly safe and able to reason with this person? :screwy: Carrying around hate is coming to a public forum to rant and vent for five days about ALMOST getting hit by a car. Guess what? That happens all over the US all day every day. I didn't realize this was Facebook.


The point you're missing is that random guy that hit your car was a guy that you almost hit due to your negligence then after he calls you out for being a dick you proceed to try and run him over on purpose. 

And yes this kinda thing does happen every day. What the hell is the point of saying that? Maybe I should just tell my friend that it's okay he had to die because this kind of thing happens all the time. 
Your right I see the light now. What was I thinking.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> So that's was the reason for one of my charges... I'm sure Colorado's felony charges are comparable.:laugh:


It's all coming together now:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Those were the days before I decided to redirect my focus to cars... Hence the steering wheels, fenders, intake manifold, and other side projects. It helps to keep me away from booze and an idle mind. :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah having lots of time to think things over is usually a bad thing for most of us:beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That, and gives me reasons to give a sh!t, rather than only taking them... :beer:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine got black holed too. I dont understand why...there was no mention of anyone getting shot :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Dowski12 said:


> Mine got black holed too. I dont understand why...there was no mention of anyone getting shot :laugh:


Welcome to the way of the Vortex! Party in question probably didn't like where your thread was going, and poof it's gone!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Man...and, here I am...thinking that it's nice to finally not have to weed through the MKIV forums.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Welcome to the way of the Vortex! Party in question probably didn't like where your thread was going, and poof it's gone!


Thats what I figured...just sad


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have been curious to what happened after the bag deployed... Did you book it or just stroll off?:laugh:


Ya I'm with him... walk off like a SIR or book it like a gangsta???


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dowski12 said:


> Mine got black holed too. I dont understand why...there was no mention of anyone getting shot :laugh:


 The worst part is that whoever deleted mine didnt even have the stones to address the problem like an adult. I would have gladly cleaned up my post (Or asked the poster in question to do the same.) #Fuchin-a$$Clowns


Audiguy84 said:


> Ya I'm with him... walk off like a SIR or book it like a gangsta???


I actually tried to convince him to pull over so we could "discuss" his driving. He sped off talking sh!t, acting like he was gonna pull over and play "bad-a$$". HEy watch me get all tough guy, then drive away :facepalm:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Somewhere...some guy is complaining about a douchebag that kicked his car. Haha...

Internet 101 - No one is as innocent as they complain to be.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Raek said:


> Somewhere...some guy is complaining about a douchebag that kicked his car. Haha...
> 
> Internet 101 - No one is as innocent as they complain to be.


Ha, Im sure he reported it to his insurance. "I dont know what happened.."


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Didn't have the patients or care to read all of this thread that will be holed, but did want to throw my two cents in...




warranty225cpe said:


> Cliffs notes:
> 
> Someone tried to run me down in an intersection while walking to work. He made a move like he was gonna run me over, so I kicked his door. Well, his airbag went off. And of course the one person that always has be negative about things, told me he would hurt me if i did that to his car:facepalm: I lost it on him because I've had enough of his negative nancy vibe. It has run it's course. Then, I would imagine that cry baby went and cried to admin. Thread black holed, and no contact whatsoever from admin. Just a phantom disappearing thread. And at least one of my other posts in a separate thread also dissapeared. So.., that's that..
> 
> Big baby


I can't seem to go to the store sometimes without some idiot almost hitting me in the crosswalk cause they can drive and pay attention. I am guilty of slapping their cars with enough force to get their attention but never damage. Like Doug said, you can't prove anything, they can.



DougLoBue said:


> Respect has to go both ways.
> 
> When I have bikes flying past me between lanes in dead stopped traffic or generally doing whatever the hell they want to do on the road- I don't go and rear end their back tire. I even try to get out of the way and they still ride like a bunch of clowns.


Some bikers are just that retarded. However, lane shareing is legal in most stats. So they are not breaking the law in any way by riding between cars.



PLAYED TT said:


> Next time they do that Doug you just need to open your door....if they survive they may learn their lesson. I give bikes plenty of room, but I agree that if those riders are going to drive dangerously they deserve what's coming to them. I've had bikes behind me on highway entrance ramp that fly around me and pass me as I'm merging. Sorry but I'm not going drive on the shoulder to avoid hitting them.


As said above, legal. This can leave you with many years in jail if you actually do it. Coming from a new rider who just likes to get 75mpg on his CBR250.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Being a rider myself (yamaha road warrior 1700cc), I try to give others as much room as possible. I'm not gonna say I don't get on it every once and a while, but I dont do it where I can harm myself or others. Nothing pisses me off more then to have some a$$hole pulling wheelies in front of me. Honestly, if they were to go down because they were poping wheelies or any other stupid way of showing off, and it causes me to have to swerve into oncoming traffic, that rider is getting ran the **** over!!! Not gonna put myself in danger because of someone else's stupidity


----------

